# M3 & 335 "Country" Photo Shoot



## bozak23 (Dec 20, 2007)

My friend and I went out for a drive today, finally the snow is starting to clear. Mine is the silver M3, we had a ton of fun, until we both got pulled over by one State Trooper and issue window tint tickets...oh well, better than being pulled over from 135mph, which we were doing 30 min. earlier in the trip.

Look them over and please give me your feedback. Enjoy!


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL... nice picture of the cop. I like the pictures, and they're nice cars. Only one thing though... I don't like how much you've dropped the rear of your M3. It's too low... reminds me of a dog dragging its ass over the carpet. Raise that rear to match the front and it'll look great.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

love the proper shoes,...sweet!


----------



## bozak23 (Dec 20, 2007)

mimic said:


> LOL... nice picture of the cop. I like the pictures, and they're nice cars. Only one thing though... I don't like how much you've dropped the rear of your M3. It's too low... reminds me of a dog dragging its ass over the carpet. Raise that rear to match the front and it'll look great.


I bought the car ~3 months ago and that is how it came. Had a local dealer do an inspection and they said the shocks were fine (meaning they still had life left in them). Is it bad that the back is a bit lower than the front, other than looks? Would there be a reason the the previous owner would have put the back lower?


----------



## bozak23 (Dec 20, 2007)

mawana said:


> love the proper shoes,...sweet!


Proper shoes?

I am a newb...


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

bozak23 said:


> Proper shoes?
> 
> I am a newb...


snow tires. :thumbup:


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

bozak23 said:


> I bought the car ~3 months ago and that is how it came. Had a local dealer do an inspection and they said the shocks were fine (meaning they still had life left in them). Is it bad that the back is a bit lower than the front, other than looks? Would there be a reason the the previous owner would have put the back lower?


Just speculating: maybe the previuos owner was a fat dude - lowering the rear would ensure the car levels out when he is driving, thus increasing stability. It doesn't look nice though, but if you are not going to carry big passengers in the rear or luggage in the trunk, I don't see any problems...:bigpimp:


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

They must have installed lowering springs. Did you ask your dealer why it's so low? I would resolve it. It is probably affecting your stability and handling. Do the tires not rub your wheel well when going over bumps at speed, or bottom out?


----------



## BMW ///MPOWER (Mar 22, 2008)

i like the natural one ...the turbos is bull****


----------



## BMW ///MPOWER (Mar 22, 2008)

the ///M logo on the car gives wild feeling


----------



## bozak23 (Dec 20, 2007)

mimic said:


> They must have installed lowering springs. Did you ask your dealer why it's so low? I would resolve it. It is probably affecting your stability and handling. Do the tires not rub your wheel well when going over bumps at speed, or bottom out?


I bought it off a private dealer, and they had the car for about 6 months before selling it to me. My local BMW dealer did not say anything other than the shocks/suspension still has life in it.

I have not noticed it bottoming out, but if were going to bottom out, it would be more likely to do so when i put the 18's back on.

I just spoke with a local mechanic and he said that the negative camber looks to be way too much, not to mention that the car squats too much. He thought that part of the car not feeling rock solid at high speeds could be due to the suspension not being tuned correctly. I asked him if he felt a sway bar in the rear would help, he said maybe a little, but thought a suspension tune would yield better results as far as high speed stability.

Thoughts?

Any peeps out there that have photoshop experience and could give me some tips on taking better pictures, or what to do with them after they have been taken?


----------



## bozak23 (Dec 20, 2007)

BMW ///MPOWER said:


> i like the natural one ...the turbos is bull****


Thanks...

I am very new with this car and am still learning how to drive it, but when we raced on the highway (after our tint tickets...i guess we just don't learn!), first race - he blew by me because I was in 4th and he was in 3rd, the second race, we were dead even until i red lined in 3rd, and that is when he got a few feet on me. If I drove the car right, I think they would be dead even.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

bozak23 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I am very new with this car and am still learning how to drive it, but when we raced on the highway (after our tint tickets...i guess we just don't learn!), first race - he blew by me because I was in 4th and he was in 3rd, the second race, we were dead even until i red lined in 3rd, and that is when he got a few feet on me. If I drove the car right, I think they would be dead even.


Wait, the 335i is quicker?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Is that a Florida plate on your friend's car? How did a NYS trooper give him a tint ticket then? :dunno:


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice cars, but I don't really care for the pictures.


----------

